# DN DQ and DK qualifiers on new 1500 form



## mmagness (Mar 10, 2014)

Has anyone received any clarification to 17a/17b issue on the new 1500 form? We are trying to figure out how to populate 17a/17b on the new 1500 form. For instance we are an Endocrinology practice and we have NP/PAs in our office. Currently we use referring physician option on our all of our claims for services that we have done in our office (such as labs, ultrasounds, FNAs, etc) as there has never been any other options available before now. We also use the physician as the referring for "incident to" services however now it appears that the supervising qualifier will need to be selected from now forward if I am reading it correctly. Does anyone have any clarification on this new process? Would we use the referring qualifier for the labs, FNAs, and Ultrasounds) or should we use the qualifier for ordering? Also in the instance of incident to services are we now to identify those by choosing the supervising qualifier? Any feedback is appreciated.

Michelle


----------

